# I need this Chain Ring........



## catfish (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a chain ring like this one. Please e-mail me photos and a price.   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## bairdco (Sep 5, 2015)

That's a pretty F'd up chainring.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2015)

bairdco said:


> That's a pretty F'd up chainring.




Maybe so. But I still need it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Cat, just find a "Black Beauty" chain wheel and just grind off the parts of the "B" to make "F"'s.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Or maybe Dave would sell the whole bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Hey Cat, just find a "Black Beauty" chain wheel and just grind off the parts of the "B" to make "F"'s.....




Good idea.


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Still Looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still looking for this!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Dave did sell the whole bike! Hope you find one Ed. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought you bought one the other day (that I was going to buy), but I might be wrong. I remember it was number 13 in the for sale list of parts. Anyhow, good luck in your search.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2016)

Trade your motorcycle for one... ha.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> I thought you bought one the other day (that I was going to buy), but I might be wrong. I remember it was number 13 in the for sale list of parts. Anyhow, good luck in your search.




I sure don't remember seeing one? Link? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2016)

I do. It was for sale like 30 seconds and once sold the owner take down the picture.


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 9, 2016)

That Merkel guy sure is stingy.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

